# Gospel Preachers - Iain Murray



## Stephen L Smith (May 9, 2018)

Was greatly blessed by this lecture at a recent Banner of Truth conference. Iain Murray makes the case that true gospel preaching should be a very important part of church ministry.

This is a typical Iain Murray exhortation - a combination of teaching, pastoral wisdom, and godly spirituality.


----------



## ccravens (May 9, 2018)

I love listening to, and especially reading, anything by Murray. 

Solid all around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaj (May 21, 2018)

Yes, Iain is a gem. Geoff Thomas considers him the theologian that has impacted him the most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lynnie (May 21, 2018)

My favorite author. Rereading "Revival and Revivalism" right now.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 21, 2018)

lynnie said:


> My favorite author. Rereading "Revival and Revivalism" right now.


Excellent book. Goes nicely with his "Pentecost Today".


----------

